# Federal B.O.R. Lock Muzzleloading Bullets



## 01Foreman400 (Jun 26, 2016)

Anyone have any experience with them?

From Federal's Website

The exclusive B.O.R. Lock MZ System provides outstanding accuracy in a non-sabot bullet design that's easy to load, scrubs fouling from the breech and ensures consistent bullet seating. The system's foundation is a polymer cup that is permanently attached to the bullet base. Before ignition, the polymer cup remains positioned at the rear of the bullet, with the forward obturating ramp exposed. At this point, only the fiber-reinforced base of the cup is in contact with the barrel. At ignition, the polymer cup slides forward and over both obturating ramps, creating the bullet's bearing surface and engaging the rifling. The resulting gas seal is incredibly efficient, optimizing accuracy, velocity, consistency and shooter confidence.

The fiber-reinforced ring at the bottom of the B.O.R. Lock MZ cup scours powder residue from the breech as the bullet is loaded, resulting in consistent seating and reducing the need to clean between shots. Required loading force also averages about half that of most sabots.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jun 26, 2016)

http://www.grandviewoutdoors.com/bi...zzleloader-bullets-with-b-o-r-lock-mz-system/


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jun 26, 2016)

Great read.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## BarnesAddict (Jun 27, 2016)

Another person did an actual testing process with the bullets and had very poor results.  He's tested just about every  bullet available, videoing each bullet.  All bullets were shot through a piece of carpet, OSB board and into water.  His testing showed poor results.......


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jun 27, 2016)

BarnesAddict said:


> Another person did an actual testing process with the bullets and had very poor results.  He's tested just about every  bullet available, videoing each bullet.  All bullets were shot through a piece of carpet, OSB board and into water.  His testing showed poor results.......



You wouldn't happen to have a link or a name would you?


----------



## nwgahunter (Jul 7, 2016)

*Here is a review*

http://www.namlhunt.com/mlbullets16.html


----------



## BarnesAddict (Jul 8, 2016)

01Foreman400 said:


> You wouldn't happen to have a link or a name would you?



The testing was done by Ron on HuntingNet and the black powder section.  This last year he tested many different muzzleloader bullets, all using the exact process and media materials.  I do believe all Ron's testing was done with BH209 and to mimic down range results.  Someplace.... there's another test which was completed with a heavier charge.  You'll have to search the forum, as his tests were done over time.......

http://www.huntingnet.com/forum/black-powder/403154-federal-350g-borlock-50g-blackhorn.html

http://www.huntingnet.com/forum/black-powder/404724-tried-out-fed-bor-lock-350gr.html


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 8, 2016)

Great articles.  Thanks!


----------



## frankwright (Jul 8, 2016)

Interesting. 

One review shows great accuracy with no expansion and another review had terrible groups.

Even on Cabela's where they are selling the bullets, the customer reviews are from wonderful to terrible.

I watched several videos where it did not expand at all and some where it looked perfect.

For now I will stay with my SST's.


----------



## GAarcher (Aug 3, 2016)

*Colorado*

Heading to Colorado in Sept on antelope hunt with this bullet. I am having good results thus far with the peep and loose powder. Not sure what it will do on animal, but hope to tell you in couple months.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 3, 2016)

The reviews where all over the map on these bullets.  I decided to try the Barnes T-EZ's instead.


----------

